# Praying Mantis



## Travis F (Aug 17, 2010)

Still just introducing myself to various parts of the forum...

I let my macro lens go a while ago and have been regretting it ever since. I now realize that I loved shooting with that lens. Anyway, here are a few shots of a praying mantis that I liked.

I'll post one at the end using my current makeshift macro lens; Sigma 24-70 f/2.8 macro with 2x teleconverter. It actually works decently, although not nearly as well as the dedicated macro did :er:!

1






2





3





4
And from the Sigma 24-70....
I know that light sucks! I was going for a bit of backlight to shine through the hollow shell but I ended up with too much lens flare and more shadows than I wanted. This is the only example I can think of using the 24-70 though...





Thanks for looking,
Travis


----------



## NateS (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome to the macro section.  I like these the best out of the threads you've posted today.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 21, 2010)

What macro lens where you using before?


----------



## Travis F (Aug 21, 2010)

NateS said:


> Welcome to the macro section. I like these the best out of the threads you've posted today.


 
Thanks!



ajkramer87 said:


> What macro lens where you using before?


 
I had a Sigma 150mm f/2.8 macro. I loved that lens! Sharpest lens I've ever used.

Travis


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 21, 2010)

Really like that cicada shot.  Nice light.  :thumbup:


----------



## DennyCrane (Aug 22, 2010)

Those praying mantis shots are incredible.


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 22, 2010)

All of these are great but I am really impressed with the first mantis shot. The detail is amazing.


----------



## Travis F (Aug 23, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Really like that cicada shot. Nice light. :thumbup:


 
Thanks! I wasn't too sure of the light but I couldn't quite get it figured out the way I wanted it. I think I need a snoot on the strobe.



DennyCrane said:


> Those praying mantis shots are incredible.


 
Thanks!



Mustlovedragons said:


> All of these are great but I am really impressed with the first mantis shot. The detail is amazing.


 
Thank you. I think that I had a 2x TC on the Sigma 150 for that shot. I don't recall if it was at it's MFD but, It was larger than 1:1. Maybe not quite 2:1 though. That lens was extraordinarily sharp, even with the 2x TC. I really regret getting rid of it. the price has went up considerably since I bought/sold it too :x! That makes getting another one that much farther off.....

Thanks again everyone,
Travis


----------

